# Is Hadley a lab/whippet mix?



## imaginekat (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Here's my adorable rescue dog, Hadley. She's a little under 2 years old and 25 lbs. It's pretty obvious there's lab in her - in fact, she's often mistaken for a very young lab puppy, but she's a mix. We think the other breed might be whippet due to her thin waist, long legs, affinity for the "cockroach" position, and her tendency to lift a paw like a sighthound when she's outside looking at squirrels n' such  
Here are some pictures (all of her being very lazy, lol) - do you think we have the mix right? Any ideas of any other breeds that might be mixed in?


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

My family has had a couple of whippets...it's hard to say from the pics, cute as they may be.  Have any of her standing, profile, etc.?


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

What does her tail look like? Can you see any of her ribs? How fast does she run? The face and paws look very lab to me. She's very cute!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely a lot of lab there. Reminds me of Deeken's dog, from these pictures.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hmm from those pictures it is tough to tell, I don't see the tucked up stomach you normally see with a sight hound mix, and the trait of lifting a paw to point is actually a lab one as well. ^^ Her face as well doesn't show a whole lot of sighthound...but so much lab! Hehe Try to post a few pics of her standing from the front, side, and rear. ^^


----------

